# Torsten Replica



## Ryan (Nov 13, 2010)

My replica (in multiplex) of the Torsten style catapult. It is very comfortable to shoot with.


----------



## bazil (Dec 3, 2010)

Like it! nice job!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, a black beauty!!
Well done Ryan!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice looking in shiny black!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Great job, i must make myself 1 of these!!!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

you done a good job of duplicating that frame, nice work.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Really well done, the glossy black finish is cool!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

No doubt a beautiful model involves painstaking work, now justneed to throw as well as Torsten lol!


I'm not the only one captivated by this model, hopefully mine is level with yours


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like a good shooter!


----------

